
What I am doing for the upcoming Covid-19 (coronavirus) pandemic - pttrnlanguage
https://pastebin.com/d2w2g9jU
======
sigmaprimus
I have stocked up on gasoline, toilet paper, bottled water, coffee, flour,
cooking oil, sugar and salt.

I am well aware that many might consider what I have done as hoarding. They
may be right but my intent was not to buy it all up before it's all gone but
rather to be a responsible citizen that is prepared for an extended stay in
home quarantine.

Far better IMHO to reduce my need to frivosly visit shopping centers for basic
staples where I may become a vector in the spreading of this virus.

I also believe that keeping a healthy stock of provisions is a good policy
regardless of wether there is an emergency or not.

~~~
nate_meurer
So, when shit hits the fan you're going to bake cookies?

~~~
masonic
Cookies may prove to be excellent barter... but hard liquor and ammunition do
better per unit volume.

------
xkcd-sucks
Does anyone know a reasonable source for remdesivir / galidesivir?

